# Voo doméstico



## bielona

Como diria "voo doméstico" em Espanhol?

Grata


----------



## anyuta

Se diría "Vuelo nacional"


----------



## Mangato

Vuelo doméstico o vuelo interno


----------



## bielona

Gracias"


----------



## Stellalua

hola aca en Argentina le decimos charter.


----------



## Mangato

Stellalua said:


> hola aca en Argentina le decimos charter.


 
Seguro?

  Charter es la denominación para vuelos fletados, sean nacionales o internacionales. Es decir una entidad, por ejemplo un club de futbol, agencia de viajes etc. alquila una avión para una fecha y destino concreto.  Estos vuelos no están contemplados dentro de la planificación de rutas  regulares que coordina IATA con los organismos de aviación civil de cada país. 
No creo que en Argentina sea diferente.


Vé lo que dice el DRAE
*chárter**.*
(Del ingl. _charter_).

*1. *adj. Dicho de un vuelo de aviación: Organizado con horario, recorrido y tarifa independientes de los vuelos regulares. U. t. c. s. m. _Llegaron en un chárter._
*2. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a los vuelos *chárteres.* _Una compañía chárter._



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados___ Saludos cordiales,
 
MG​


----------



## bielona

Más una vez, gracias!


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina sería vuelos de cabotaje.


----------



## Mangato

willy2008 said:


> En Argentina sería vuelos de cabotaje.


 
Aquí cabotaje es una palabra que se va perdiendo. Actualmente se usa, aunque muy poco, para las rutas marítimas que van haciendo escalas en puertos nacionales. La navegación aérea asumió muchos términos de la navegación por mar.


----------



## Stellalua

perdon Mangato asi le decimos entre nos. Saludos


----------



## valeban

Stellalua said:


> perdon Mangato asi le decimos entre nos. Saludos


Exacto, depende de cual sea el español objeto del texto, si es para Argentina/Uruguay, se dice de Cabotaje.


----------



## Mangato

valeban said:


> Exacto, depende de cual sea el español objeto del texto, si es para Argentina/Uruguay, se dice de Cabotaje.


 
Chárter o cabotaje?. Stellalua propone chárter.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Charter es lo más usado para vuelos domésticos en Argentina.
De cabotaje también se usa mucho. Yo prefiero charter.


----------



## valeban

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Charter es lo más usado para vuelos domésticos en Argentina.
> De cabotaje también se usa mucho. Yo prefiero charter.


 
Si ambos son muy utilizados. El tema es que, dependiendo del contexto, Charter da a entender ambas acepciones (vuelo doméstico y vuelo privado como un avión alquilado, que en su mayoría son locales) y cabotaje que indefectiblemente significa dentro del país.


----------

